
Ask HN: Can you use only your iPad/Pro when you travel (away from your desk)? - plg
With the apple keyboard and the cel-enable version I something think I can live on my iPad when I’m away from my desk and away from my desktop machine. I find 70% of the time it’s fine, even good. The other 30% I am frustrated I can’t do seemingly simple things. What about you?
======
pinewurst
Most of the time, my iPad (current iPad Pro 10.4) works well. The major
problems are actually stupid web sites which insist on using broken "mobile"
modes even when mobile Safari IDs itself as desktop.

